# Lidl nappies €5.29 were €8.29



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2008)

Their large packs of nappies normally priced €8.29 are €5.29 from today for a week or so. Don't think there's anything on their website about it but there was a printed flyer in store yesterday. Some other baby related stuff reduced too.


----------



## Protocol (30 Jun 2008)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lulu123 (30 Jun 2008)

Wow. Thats a great deal...will be heading there tomorrow so. I find them great, Pampers are €14.99 for the same size. Ridiculous, I mean they all end up in the bin in the end!
Thanks for that Clubman.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2008)

Protocol said:


> [broken link removed]


Thanks. Must've been posted to their website today. See the other deals [broken link removed]. This week only.


----------



## sandrat (30 Jun 2008)

I normally get the tesco ones but I'll be stocking up on lidl ones now. My baby isn't fussy about what she "goes" in! Is it for a limited time only or just permanent price cut?


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2008)

_Lidl _ones are fine in my (indirect ) experience.

The price cuts mentioned are just until Sunday 6th July.


----------



## heretohelp (30 Jun 2008)

thanks clubman will be heading there tomorrow !!!!


----------



## merzie (1 Jul 2008)

cool, i use them all the time and their great. well the baby actually uses them not me


----------



## portboy (1 Jul 2008)

I know there is a recession but do you really want to put your child in Lidl nappies...pay a bit extra and buy a decent brand. Your children are not where you want to compromise...cut out a bottle of wine a week for  yourself and buy proper brands


----------



## portboy (1 Jul 2008)

uiop said:


> I dont have kids yet but whats the difference ? They all end up full of merde anyway.


 
well what's the difference between a Range Rover and a Lada...they both take you to the same place but in very different levels of comfort


----------



## amgd28 (1 Jul 2008)

And with respect, our two girls have slept far better since using Lidl nappies. For whaterver reason they both were having leaks during the night (one 5month and one 2 yr so when in Pampers or Huggies (slightly better). About 4 weeks ago we decided the Lidl ones couldn't be any worse so we tried them.
They are far more secure when putting it on the baby and not one leak since we switched. 
So please stick your snobbery about "decent brands" into a nappy because that's where that attitude belongs.......


----------



## portboy (1 Jul 2008)

amgd28 said:


> And with respect, our two girls have slept far better since using Lidl nappies. For whaterver reason they both were having leaks during the night (one 5month and one 2 yr so when in Pampers or Huggies (slightly better). About 4 weeks ago we decided the Lidl ones couldn't be any worse so we tried them.
> They are far more secure when putting it on the baby and not one leak since we switched.
> So please stick your snobbery about "decent brands" into a nappy because that's where that attitude belongs.......


 
Not snobbery just reality and a sense of what is the right thing to do


----------



## sandrat (1 Jul 2008)

I'm giving a "decent brand" of food. I don't have a designer toilet so my baby doesnt need fancy nappies as another poster said nappies end up full of merde so what does it matter. Believe me when you have a breastfed baby they don't keep them clean for long anyway.


----------



## Lulu123 (1 Jul 2008)

My child isnt snobby about brands yet...enough time for that when he is a teenager. They are perfectly good nappies which we discovered on holiday in Spain as they were the only brand on sale there. 
Just another example of how we are ripped off in Ireland. I'm all for the Lidl nappies!


----------



## portboy (1 Jul 2008)

Lulu123 said:


> My child isnt snobby about brands yet...enough time for that when he is a teenager. They are perfectly good nappies which we discovered on holiday in Spain as they were the only brand on sale there.
> Just another example of how we are ripped off in Ireland. I'm all for the Lidl nappies!


 
It's nothing to do with being snobby but Lidl / Aldi have their particular reputations for certain reasons - it's like clichés...they are clichés because they are true!


----------



## amgd28 (1 Jul 2008)

portboy said:


> Not snobbery just reality and a sense of what is the right thing to do



I would have thought the right thing to do is not to have your children waking up wet at night, which was the reason we switched. The price thing is just a bonus.
Do you even have kids? Have you tried the nappies in question prior to your pontificating?


----------



## portboy (1 Jul 2008)

amgd28 said:


> I would have thought the right thing to do is not to have your children waking up wet at night, which was the reason we switched. The price thing is just a bonus.
> Do you even have kids? Have you tried the nappies in question prior to your pontificating?


 
yes I have a little baby and maybe it's 1st baby syndrome but nothing other than the best, most well tested, safest product will do


----------



## car (1 Jul 2008)

> yes I have a little baby and maybe it's 1st baby syndrome but nothing other than the *best, most well tested, safest product* will do





> And with respect, our two girls have slept far better since using Lidl nappies. For whaterver reason they both were having leaks during the night (one 5month and one 2 yr so when in Pampers or Huggies (slightly better). About 4 weeks ago we decided the Lidl ones couldn't be any worse so we tried them.
> They are far more secure when putting it on the baby and not one leak since we switched.



Would you not agree that the best one is the one that keeps baby dry at night?   Are you suggesting that lidl nappies werent product tested?  Define safe?

Both our 2 (girls as well) were tried in huggys as well and leaks were experienced, once lidl ones were tried, no going back.  We had had the lidl ones recommended to us by what we would call a snobbish person.  
In general I would agree with you with lidl and aldi products and the quality of them, (well thrashed out on this forum in the past) but in this case, once you try the lidl nappies, and they perform the same if not better then more expensive named brands,  its very hard to justify going back.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jul 2008)

portboy said:


> It's nothing to do with being snobby but Lidl / Aldi have their particular reputations for certain reasons - it's like clichés...they are clichés because they are true!


Not in my experience with most of their products compared to similar big name brands - including the nappies. Have been using the latter for the nipper for over two years (I know, I know - he should really be out of them about now ... ) and they were as good as most big name brands and obviously better than one in particular.



portboy said:


> It's nothing to do with being snobby but Lidl / Aldi have their particular reputations for certain reasons - it's like clichés...they are clichés because they are true!


Some clichés are clichés because some people repeat them without knowing what they're talking about.


----------



## WaterSprite (1 Jul 2008)

portboy said:


> I know there is a recession but do you really want to put your child in Lidl nappies...pay a bit extra and buy a decent brand. Your children are not where you want to compromise...cut out a bottle of wine a week for  yourself and buy proper brands



I normally don't get involved in taking issue with other people's posts but this is really, really ridiculous.  You say that it might be 1st baby syndrome and only wanting the best for your kids, by way of some sort of excuse for a truly outrageous comment and implied slight.  All parents want what's best for their kids and don't need third parties making a value judgment implying that, merely by buying Lidl nappies they are "compromising" with their children's health/comfort.  You can buy your nappies where ever the heck you want, but for the love of God, don't criticise and look down your nose at other people's nappy choices - it's not like they're made of asbestos with lead fasteners!

Sheesh!

Sprite


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jul 2008)

Anyway - the point of my original post was to flag the special offer/good value on offer. Those who prefer other brands don't bother. Since there's no great mileage in further discussion of this topic I'm closing the thread.


----------

